# Schindler's List - Score - Exposition for the TC best film score award 1994



## HansZimmer

Winning the statuette for best original score in 1994 was the film Schindler's List, which also won the Oscar for best artistic direction, best cinematography, best direction, best editing, best non-original screenplay and, finally, the most coveted award of all: best picture (which is an award linked to the overall evaluation of the film).

Liam Neeson, who played Oskar Schindler in the film, got a nomination for Best Actor in a Leding Role, but Tom Hanks took the statuette.
The film also got nominations for Best Costume Design, Best Makeup, and Best Sound.

The film also has a rating of 9 out of 10 in IMDB (very few films can boast such a high rating on the site), so in this case the audience agrees with the technicians about the value of the film.


We have said enough about the film: now let's focus on the soundtrack, composed and conducted by John Williams.

I created a playlist containing videos with the best parts of the soundtrack, edited together with the corresponding scenes from the film.
I couldn't create a single video because otherwise the Youtube algorithm thinks I'm trying to upload the whole movie to the platform (only short excerpts are allowed).

The playlist is structured as follows:

Main theme
Immolation
Remembrances
Auschwitz
End credits music (final reprise of the main theme)

Remarks:
-In the first video, containing the main theme, there are the real Jews who survived thanks to Schindler who put stones on the headstone of his grave. The last man in the queue, who puts a rose on it, is Liam Neeson, the actor who played Schindler in the film. This was a great touch of class from Spielberg: the film deserves a 9 out of 10 for this scene alone.

- I think "Remembrances" was not used in the film so I put it on a random scene.

- The main theme is the most played / listened to because it is the most melodically pleasing one, but do we want to speak about the artistic value of the themes "Auschwitz" and "Immolation", which convey very well the horror feeling of the scenes in which they were inserted?

Below is the link to the playlist, which, once opened, automatically scrolls from one video to another in the expected order (on the right you see all the videos contained in the playlist, you can skip between one and the other with the buttons in the video ).


Go to the playlist with best parts of the score with images

If you want to listen to the full suite:
Go to the playlist with the full suite WITHOUT images


----------

